# heating an exo terra 30x30x45



## joe2003 (May 18, 2009)

Hello

Im currently trying to setup an exo terra 30 x 30 x 45 to keep a Lygodactylus williamsi.

There is not a lot of room on top, and i'm trying to work out the best combination of equipment to give me the correct heat gradient and uvb? The canopy only has room for a single bulb, and im not sure if there is room behind the compact canopy to put a heat lamp?

Are heat mats any good when placed on a glass wall? I assumed they didnt heat air to well and worked only for substrate? Does anyone know of any really small basking lamp/reflector that will fit behind my compact top? Or should I be ok with just a bulb in the compact top, if so what would you recommend?

Sorry for all the questions, thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

joe2003 said:


> Hello
> 
> Im currently trying to setup an exo terra 30 x 30 x 45 to keep a Lygodactylus williamsi.
> 
> ...


A heat lamp will overheat that size terrarium. Use a heat mat on a thermostat. A UVB can be used with the canopy, with a heat mat on the side, *not *underneath.
You can separate the heat mat (to prevent overheating) by using a tea towel, or foam.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Please don't listen to reptitat(^above^) as she doesn't even use heat mats herself(Check this post) as they seemingly "very easily overheat". 

The thing with heat mats are they will heat you air temps up *but* only by a few degrees and will only provide a basking spot temps with direct contact, meaning your geckos will need to fix them selves to the glass to bask. 

You will be best using a lamp as you have already suggested. If it is on a thermostat then it can't over heat, but that's nothing to worry about as reptitat didn't know what they were until a few days ago. 

If you could give the dimensions of the space you have available for the lamp I will try to help you out further.

Gavin.


----------

